# Widget!



## Krakhis (Aug 16, 2009)

This is my hedgie.
He still likes to be a huffer a lot, still working on him being more friendly... but he isn't camera shy.. thats for sure.[attachment=0:35tb1xwc]DSC00614.jpg[/attachment:35tb1xwc][attachment=1:35tb1xwc]DSC00613.jpg[/attachment:35tb1xwc][attachment=2:35tb1xwc]DSC00611.jpg[/attachment:35tb1xwc]


----------



## Krakhis (Aug 16, 2009)

Also, if anyone can tell me his color and everything like that, I'd appreciate it [attachment=0:1mloaau1]DSC00615.jpg[/attachment:1mloaau1]


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Age ? If older( which he looks ) Algerian Chocolate Snowflake Pinto


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Widget is so cute! (and yep, he looks Algerian Chocolate Pinto- not that you would take my word over Reaper's though :lol: )


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

He looks light. The Snowflake part may be stretching it a bit though. Bryan is the authority.


----------



## Krakhis (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks! xD

He's supposedly 8 months old. I got him in May and was told he was 5 months at the time.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Widget is adorable! I love his pinto spots.

He looks almost the same color as my Vander which I thought was brown?
viewtopic.php?f=23&t=2430


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Vander looks lighter than Widget, especially if you look at the nose. Widget does look on the lighter side of the spectrum for chocolate though, if that's what he is.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah he does look a bit lighter.
Although I think Vander looks different in every pic I take of him...lol
He looks a little different (to me anyway) in the pic in the link I posted above.


----------



## Krakhis (Aug 16, 2009)

Yours does look to have more of a lighter brown look to him compared to mine, in my opinion.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Widget is gorgeous! And Vander can come live with me if he is too light Heeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!(a little smile to Shelby's Mom!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

Widget is just too cute!!!
and so is Vander! i think they want to come visit me dont you think? :mrgreen:


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

shetland said:


> Widget is gorgeous! And Vander can come live with me if he is too light Heeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!(a little smile to Shelby's Mom!!!!!!!!!)


Oh no no no no...
Vander is perfect just they way he is. lil chewed up ears and all. 
was just trying to be sure of his color.


----------

